# A little square box. Industrial control panel



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

The drives were some of the easiest to startup I think I've ever done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Is this control box being installed outside? Why the set screw romex connectors? Why the plug ends hanging?


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Nah it's for a machine testing station before being sent to the final destination. They wanted twistlocks to swap configurations as they changed up designs in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Really nice work! I like it. 

You're right about the ABB VFDs, they are the easiest ones I've worked with too. You don't even need the manual, just scroll through the parameter groups and program as needed. 

These VFDs used to be built by ABB (I think......) and sold under the Baldor name but they've renamed them ABB now.


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks good....my only comment is these control panels seem to be built by folks who don,t seem to have to work in the field on them....they never leave a loop on the motor wiring for an amp clamp !It always bugs me !.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

scotch said:


> Looks good....my only comment is these control panels seem to be built by folks who don,t seem to have to work in the field on them....they never leave a loop on the motor wiring for an amp clamp !It always bugs me !.




I'm not sure where you would like to place your clamp at but anything on the load side of the vfd is an iffy measurement if you don't use the right test equipment. Better to go off what the vfd display/fault history displays. As for the line there's several spots that are accessible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice job. 

Only critique would be a better looking connector than the romex connectors, everything else is very professional looking.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I love the ABB's too.

Don't forget to save your parameter sets to the HIM when you're done tweaking the settings.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

micromind said:


> Really nice work! I like it.
> 
> You're right about the ABB VFDs, they are the easiest ones I've worked with too. You don't even need the manual, just scroll through the parameter groups and program as needed.
> 
> These VFDs used to be built by ABB (I think......) and sold under the Baldor name but they've renamed them ABB now.


The only thing I couldn't figure out was how to adjust the scale for the speed pot input. That will be a project for the next visit.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Very nice job.
> 
> Only critique would be a better looking connector than the romex connectors, everything else is very professional looking.


Thanks, If I wouldn't have effed up and had to change the line side protection, I would have used cable connectors but the truth of it is I'm cheap. ha


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

tates1882 said:


> Thanks, If I wouldn't have effed up and had to change the line side protection, I would have used cable connectors *but the truth of it is I'm cheap.* ha


10 points for honesty!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Look very nice considering you did not use wire channel.


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

tates1882 said:


> I'm not sure where you would like to place your clamp at but anything on the load side of the vfd is an iffy measurement if you don't use the right test equipment. Better to go off what the vfd display/fault history displays. As for the line there's several spots that are accessible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a neat looking panel....it was a generalized comment I gave....I dealt with lots of large custom HVAC control panels and Telcos especially wanted a start-up sheet....which always meant I was cutting ty-raps or lacings to gain access to wiring for current readings on cond fans and compressors and then trying to tidy it up again . It helps to incorporate that little wire loop anyway ....just for you to consider for future panels/motors.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

scotch said:


> It's a neat looking panel....it was a generalized comment I gave....I dealt with lots of large custom HVAC control panels and Telcos especially wanted a start-up sheet....which always meant I was cutting ty-raps or lacings to gain access to wiring for current readings on cond fans and compressors and then trying to tidy it up again . It helps to incorporate that little wire loop anyway ....just for you to consider for future panels/motors.



For sure thanks for the input 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

What type of ABB ? ACS 150?,ACS 325?

I got this question in an interview panel after I told them I have worked with ABB drives.Only remembered them by size I.e 5.5kw,7 kW.

Could not remember.Good thing if you have those numbers .

Sent from my TECNO-N6S using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

tates1882 said:


> Thanks, If I wouldn't have effed up and had to change the line side protection, I would have used cable connectors but the truth of it is I'm cheap. ha


Romex connectors are cheaper. I'm partial to T&B Ranger nylon cord connectors. Just bought some 2673's for $6.30 a piece. Rugged.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Look very nice considering you did not use wire channel.




I kicked around the idea of duct but decided I would rather have the free space for air circulation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Safari said:


> What type of ABB ? ACS 150?,ACS 325?
> 
> I got this question in an interview panel after I told them I have worked with ABB drives.Only remembered them by size I.e 5.5kw,7 kW.
> 
> ...




Acs325 3hp 230vac 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

